# NHS prescribed exercise



## mikeydt1 (Jan 31, 2020)

found out today that anyone wanting prescribed exercise will no longer be able to get it as the NHS has scrapped free prescribing of exercise. in our area a sports centre has closed down, another has stopped certain things and a gym club which only opened a few years ago has closed down. doesn't stand tall when they bang on about taking up exercise esp if you are wanting to join a club or can't afford one.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2020)

These have always varied from area to area.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 1, 2020)

Pete was told he was getting fat a few years ago and the HCP was about to refer him then realised he didn't qualify cos he was 65.  He was only at the ruddy docs because they'd sent for him to have a 'well man' check BECAUSE he was 65!


----------



## mikeydt1 (Feb 1, 2020)

i went to something in our area called IMSK they recommended prescribed exercise, 9 months down the line and nothing and now i know why.

still worth checking in other areas as it could be post code lottery.

just realised that this could of been posted in the exercise forum room.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 1, 2020)

Many of the areas that gave prescribed exercise was for a limited time any way.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 2, 2020)

I’ll move the thread into exercise for you @mikeydt1

Shame that you can’t access prescribed exercise... I thought this kind of ‘social prescribing’ (of non-pharma things that help with wellbeing) was very much seen as a thing to do. And exercise seems an easy lad proven option to support health!


----------



## mikeydt1 (Feb 2, 2020)

before and leading up to the Olympics there was a big push for people to take up exercise then after we held the Olympics there was uproar around here as they then closed a sports centre then over the periods seems like everything in our area went downhill.

as you say what they want you to do and when it comes to it, it is not available.  i only found out about the NHS axing prescribed exercise last Friday when i went to our surgery.  IMSK are telephoning me on Monday so will see what comes of it.


----------

